# Cerwin Vega Stroker



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

I had a few questions about this sub before I decide to buy it or not...Anyways, The subwoofer is a Cerwin Vega Stroker 15 SVC is that as good as the DVC or not? I want something to bring the bass hardcore and do you think just one of the 15 inch SVC will hurt hard enough? Let me know i'm kinda new to Cerwin Vega Stroker Subs and it is the old school style type not the new ones!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Old school Strokers are badass subs one of them drivers should be plenty! As long as it's in the correct enclosure. Having a SVC simply means you have less wiring options.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

It's not a very practical sub by todays standards, but if you aren't paying a lot for it, I'd use it...

Depending on what you are paying for it, there just may be a sub better suited for what you are looking for...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

your gonna need a pretty large box for it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

old school!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 6 2007, 04:50 PM~7192060
> *Old school Strokers are badass subs one of them drivers should be plenty! As long as it's in the correct enclosure. Having a SVC simply means you have less wiring options.
> *


Yeah that's what I have heard they are a pretty badass sub + i've heard one before and that shit rattled doors!!!! I just want something that is gonna hit hard ass fuck and do you think this will do the job? Do you think it is best for it to be in a sealed box?


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 6 2007, 05:02 PM~7192156
> *It's not a very practical sub by todays standards, but if you aren't paying a lot for it, I'd use it...
> 
> Depending on what you are paying for it, there just may be a sub better suited for what you are looking for...
> *


Is $275 a bad price + it is used but in great condition the seller is saying!!!!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 05:14 PM~7192260
> *your gonna need a pretty large box for it
> *


What a normal size 15" box won't work because I got one I had two 15" MTX subs


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

you are going to need a huge box for that speaker i dont know of any produced speaker box's that will work for that speaker.it is going to have to be a cutom made one. 275 isnt bad for it, the reason it is not a pratical sub is becouse of they enormous box it needs but if you make the box right it is one of the best hitting subs i have heard


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 6 2007, 09:50 PM~7193737
> *What a normal size 15" box won't work because I got one I had two 15" MTX subs
> *


I had a single 18..box needed to be 11 cubes  I think you'll need a good 8-9 net. at least.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HAVE A O.G. 12 INCH STROKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT STILL THUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crxtreme_@Feb 6 2007, 09:12 PM~7194789
> *you are going to need a huge box for that speaker i dont know of any produced speaker box's that will work for that speaker.it is going to have to be a cutom made one. 275 isnt bad for it, the reason it is not a pratical sub is becouse of they enormous box it needs but if you make the box right it is one of the best hitting subs i have heard
> *


WOW...So the one I had my two 15" MTX subwoofers will not work for the Cerwin Vega Stroker 15" sub? Why is that? And, How do I get a custom box made because i'm not the greatest at that stuff!!!!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 09:28 PM~7195013
> *I had a single 18..box needed to be 11 cubes    I think you'll need a good 8-9 net. at least.
> *


What are cubes? Sorry if I may sound dumb or asking a stupid question just need help with this project!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 7 2007, 07:31 PM~7202053
> *What are cubes? Sorry if I may sound dumb or asking a stupid question just need help with this project!!!!
> *


CUBIC FEET


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2007, 11:16 AM~7198808
> *I HAVE A O.G. 12 INCH STROKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IT STILL THUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Is the one i'm talking about an O.G. Stroker and did just one of them hit hard as hell...almost sounded like two subwoofers were hitting at once?


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is the link to subwoofer I won off of Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...00379&rd=1&rd=1

Do you guys think it is in good condition and will pound hard as fuck? Let me know your opinons please!!!!

Thanks


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 7 2007, 05:32 PM~7202065
> *CUBIC FEET
> *


Thanks for explaining it to me...Do you think I should not have a problem with fitting the sub in a trunk of a 86 cutty?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 7 2007, 07:36 PM~7202101
> *Thanks for explaining it to me...Do you think I should not have a problem with fitting the sub in a trunk of a 86 cutty?
> *


should be able to fit it, dunno about much more then that though. IF you got juice, then fugitaboutit!!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 7 2007, 05:34 PM~7202087
> *Here is the link to subwoofer I won off of Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...00379&rd=1&rd=1
> ...


ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

can't tell if it's in good shape or not. you tell us!!,lol

It'll pound if you build the proper enlcosure and power it correctly


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 8 2007, 06:13 PM~7212736
> *can't tell if it's in good shape or not. you tell us!!,lol
> 
> It'll pound if you build the proper enlcosure and power it correctly
> *


How can you not tell if the sub is in good shape or not? Seriously I want your guys help before I buy it or not!!!! What is a good amp to run this sub on?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 8 2007, 08:57 PM~7213065
> *How can you not tell if the sub is in good shape or not? Seriously I want your guys help before I buy it or not!!!! What is a good amp to run this sub on?
> *


whoever put it on ebay, only put one crappy picture of the cone. How are we supposed to know how good of shape it is in?


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Should I demand to see more pictures of the subwoofer then?


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Also, Is that a good price to be paying for the sub since he listed in his auction brand new they are like $800 a piece?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

stroker??? damn i have not even seen one of those in years!!! those use to be thee best thing ever when i first started doing comps way back when, damn, a stroker!?!?! i dont know if you wanna use it but thats a damn peice of history!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 9 2007, 02:41 AM~7216295
> *Should I demand to see more pictures of the subwoofer then?
> *



bro you dont have to be an audio head to know whether your getting ready to get scammed or if its an honest sale... all you need is common sense, ask for some sort of gaurantee and more pics, etc... 

im sorry but ppl dont like to think on their own anymore.. its a shame


----------

